# Big Platte Lake - Michigan



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

can anyone give me some info on big platte lake in michigan? 

i am going to be renting a house there in the middle of july and i am having a hard time finding info on this lake.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I've fished it quite a few times,good lake for smallies,pike,and some slab crappies.Lots of awesome lakes within 10 miles of there too,such as Leelanau for walleye,and world-class smallmouth fishing on Traverse Bay.A very short distance east of Platte Lake,you'll find Duck,Green and Long Lakes,all great bass and perch lakes.Just south of Platte Lake is huge Crystal Lake,and maybe 3 or 4 more miles south of there,you'll find Upper and Lower Herring Lakes,I love both of those for walleye,and smallies.You also have a couple super good trout stream close to you too,if you're into that the Boardman River,and the Betsie River,try the Boardman near Ranch Rudolph,great brown trout and brookie fishing.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I've fished it quite a few times,good lake for smallies,pike,and some slab crappies.Lots of awesome lakes within 10 miles of there too,such as Leelanau for walleye,and world-class smallmouth fishing on Traverse Bay.A very short distance east of Platte Lake,you'll find Duck,Green and Long Lakes,all great bass and perch lakes.Just south of Platte Lake is huge Crystal Lake,and maybe 3 or 4 more miles south of there,you'll find Upper and Lower Herring Lakes,I love both of those for walleye,and smallies.You also have a couple super good trout stream close to you too,if you're into that the Boardman River,and the Betsie River,try the Boardman near Ranch Rudolph,great brown trout and brookie fishing.


This is a great area. I've fished a lot of these lakes and I LOVE the bays. They are awesome smallie and walleye waters, plus they are beautiful. Long lake is a really good lake as well.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

we go with the family every year. last year we stayed on silver lake and what an incredible top water bite for smallies. a ton of 2-4 pound fish and a couple of 5 pounders. 

i don't have a boat so i'll have to explore platte lake to find the smallies. 

harbor hunter - can you give me some tips for the smallies and pike?


----------

